# Stuck cable ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I had a cable stuck yesterday. 90' out with a K1500 through a toilet flange. Wouldn't budge, forward, reverse. Pulled in I t. Called another plumber to help no luck. Got it freed with something maybe others have done. I've never read it just trying to think outside the box. I out a pipe wrench on the cable. Spin the machine to load the cable and use the pipe wrench to keep the tension while releasing the machine. Engaged the cable in pulses while keeping tension with my wrench. Got it free. I believe the line to be collapsed as I hit nothing the entire way


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Did you try dish soap. Amazingly it helps.

Glad you got is out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've heard of people doing two machines in tandem.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I've put two k60s together when a 3 inch retrieval hit a shifted joint.

It was a big surprise when the head didn't come off, but it freed it up.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

I would have done 2 machines if I had that option. That was my first thought. They didn't want to borrow one from my previous employer. The companies have had a working relationship with each other for many years.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Dish/Laundry soap is good, but, generally only works when the line is open, otherwise it's hard to get it to where it's effective.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

dclarke said:


> I had a cable stuck yesterday. 90' out with a K1500 through a toilet flange. Wouldn't budge, forward, reverse. Pulled in I t. Called another plumber to help no luck. Got it freed with something maybe others have done. I've never read it just trying to think outside the box. I out a pipe wrench on the cable. Spin the machine to load the cable and use the pipe wrench to keep the tension while releasing the machine. Engaged the cable in pulses while keeping tension with my wrench. Got it free. I believe the line to be collapsed as I hit nothing the entire way


Been there a few times over the years. I use vise grips and turn the grips the same rotation as the reel. Keeps it from doubling in the reel. Also lets you build up more tension both ways. Some times its a real SOB to get out but I have never lost a end or broke a cable. Most of the time I find out the blade has caught in a shifted joint. You have to find that neutral position or break the blade out.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

I keep a chain fall and a come along on the van if all else fails.


----------



## Paul4813 (Nov 28, 2015)

Does anyone make a customer sign something explaining you are not responsible for a stuck cable in cast iron? Got a cable stuck in a 2" c.i. Line and recommended a repair on the line to get my cable out since it's obviously broke. Guy refused to pay and demanded we cover all repairs implying I caused the problem.. I ended up just using a come along to get it out. Destroyed the cable but oh well.


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Nathan901 said:


> I've put two k60s together when a 3 inch retrieval hit a shifted joint.
> 
> It was a big surprise when the head didn't come off, but it freed it up.


How did the cables not get tangled up. Might be a dumb question but thought if ask anyway.


----------



## droptopgt (Dec 17, 2008)

I've been stuck 2 times with the speedrooter92. Both times I had the big retriever bit on and it was digging into dirt. Im carefull with that bit now. The heart pounds hard when you're stuck.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Mr Plumber said:


> How did the cables not get tangled up. Might be a dumb question but thought if ask anyway.


You ask before I had time but I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Mr Plumber said:


> How did the cables not get tangled up. Might be a dumb question but thought if ask anyway.


Ditto.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I'll put it in reverse and pull the machine back hard as heck. And when you let go of the handle pull too. I'll wager you flipped the cutter. I've done it. Not with Innercore cable though.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I meant 2 machines turning the same cable. Just engaging the clutches at the same time

I only did it was because I didn't want leave that giant retrieval inside a pipe and have to dig it up. It was stuck really bad.

It definitely cranked it loose lol

I think it was just a coincidence that it popped loose because the two machines doesn't mean more torque, unless one had a slightly better motor


----------



## Mr Plumber (Oct 20, 2011)

Nathan901 said:


> I meant 2 machines turning the same cable. Just engaging the clutches at the same time
> 
> I only did it was because I didn't want leave that giant retrieval inside a pipe and have to dig it up. It was stuck really bad.
> 
> ...


I bet it looked pretty sweet though. Lol. Homeowner probably thought you were a genius. :thumbsup:


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

Hahaha, little does he know :laughing:


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I run a second machine and cable in the line when stuck. It is not my first option, but has worked many times. The cables do not tie up on each other.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Paul4813 said:


> Does anyone make a customer sign something explaining you are not responsible for a stuck cable in cast iron? Got a cable stuck in a 2" c.i. Line and recommended a repair on the line to get my cable out since it's obviously broke. Guy refused to pay and demanded we cover all repairs implying I caused the problem.. I ended up just using a come along to get it out. Destroyed the cable but oh well.


I've never had any luck with the homeowner paying for equipment. That's why I try like hell to get it out. Then ride into the sunset.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

wharfrat said:


> I run a second machine and cable in the line when stuck. It is not my first option, but has worked many times. The cables do not tie up on each other.


Wow


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

I have chased cable with cable before. The key is to put as much tension counter clockwise as you can them tie it back with a come along. Then with decent stiff cable, with no blade just a stiff piece of cable with a 3" kink on the end, feed in by hand until you get to where the blade is stuck. Turn the drum by hand to get to that point. Then once you're there get on the foot pedal and pray. If you're a skilled cable operator you can feel the cable wraping around the other. If you do you will be able to run the machine in reverse to untangle it. You will be able to hear and see the first cable pop loose if youhave enough tension on it. This was always the last resort before playing cable or root, but both are pretty scary.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

Just me but I have never or would never try 2 cables. I have always been lucky enough to get out. If I tried I would have 2 cables stuck. "Murphy's Law" is always on my side!!!!!!!


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Only had one job where the cable would not come out.

Home owner with rental equipment, I believe he was outside the pipe

Come Along would not move it, wasn't going to risk my cable and no 
camera with. 

Not sure what happened but most likely, Excavator Time.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I've run two cables before, but it was someone else's cable I was getting out.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> I run a second machine and cable in the line when stuck. It is not my first option, but has worked many times. The cables do not tie up on each other.


I did back in the 80's when one cable out about 120' hung up tight in a grocery store line, I found another floor c/o closer in and ran 2nd machine and cable with no end on it pushed first cable free, no harm, no foul, :whistling2:


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Pulled another's guys cable out with my truck once. He had run from manhole back towards house and got cutter stuck in a narly looking offset. 

Managed to hook it to the hitch and one good pull it came right out


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Flat sewer tape. Aka Hand-rod will knock a stuck cable loose.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

ChrisConnor said:


> I've run two cables before, but it was someone else's cable I was getting out.


If someone else had there cable stuck I think it is up to them to get it out. I don't think I would risk getting myself stuck also.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I had something to prove to a competitor


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

ChrisConnor said:


> I had something to prove to a competitor


Did you end up keeping his cable or did you sell it back to him?


----------



## fixitright (Jan 5, 2012)

Unclog1776 said:


> Pulled another's guys cable out with my truck once. He had run from manhole back towards house and got cutter stuck in a narly looking offset.
> 
> Managed to hook it to the hitch and one good pull it came right out



Now that have would have been cool.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

chonkie said:


> Did you end up keeping his cable or did you sell it back to him?


I unstuck their cable, fixed their kinked cable, cleared two bucket fulls of roots out of a drain, and made five of their people look like monkeys because I did it by myself in the dark.


----------



## plumberinlaw (Jan 13, 2010)

I have had my 1065 stuck twice where I had to send a 1 1/4" cable with a small spade bit to nibble away where it was stuck. happened in the same month, didn't destroy any cables


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

I used single blades and Duracable spear heads to make passes past their stuck blade, then the M661 My-Tana retriever to bring back the cable and blade.


----------



## JimmyMac (Nov 4, 2015)

Sorry to say we have broken many a cable and/or head off, always have been able to get them back and/or push them far enough out to get them out of a manhole or drop to the bottom of a grease trap. That whole code required cleanout thing of every 100', well by the time they are either not installed and or covered up makes it sometimes 200'+ apart. It is a bit tougher to unstop a line from a p trap, not our favorite thing to do but when the other option is to bust up the floor, thats where we start. 

The one time we couldn't get the cable out, had to bust open the floor one time, original plumber had installed an p trap with an extra piece of pipe between the trap U and the street 90...good times...


----------



## cable or root (Oct 7, 2015)

Round here there's a few guys who when they get stuck they try to sell sewers. I think they do it on purpose because their cable is usually fairly easy to get out.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Speaking of lost cables.


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's one.


----------

